
Get early access to the Rapportive UI when composing emails - jamesjyu
http://rapportive.com/compose
======
Shenglong
I've been using Rapportive for a while now, and it's wonderful. I have some
attention issues, and often I forget who I'm emailing (this isn't a troll) -
especially when it's not someone I usually communicate with. Having the
profile right next to my email gives me a quick refresher, and brings me back
into focus. Having the LinkedIn right on the side also lets me add people and
browse quickly, without having to open a new window myself. The only annoying
part, is when I'm following up an email, and I hit reply - it shows me,
instead of my contact.

I wonder how they plan to monetize this.

~~~
rahulvohra
You can change who Rapportive shows by typing email addresses in the To: field
and cousins, and by hovering over email addresses or names in subject lines.

Maybe we should tune things so we show your own profile less.

Monetisation will be done by freemium features, and will happen soon (those
features are entering ß now). What you currently use will remain free :)

Edit: I just reread your comment and realised I misunderstood. To stop your
own emails showing up when you reply, please claim your email addresses:
<http://blog.rapportive.com/claim-your-email-addresses> — does that help?

~~~
Shenglong
Hey, thanks for the response. If you want some feedback:

Yeah, I think you should add something to not show our own profiles (I never
forget who I am!). This actually reminds me of my friend's dumbphone. When he
goes into his Sent Mail folder, and selects a message, and tries to add a
contact (the person he send the message to), the phone tries to add his own
number. While it makes sense logically, in the context it's not very useful.

Two other issues I have with it are on a design level for the new Compose
profiles. At least in the classic theme, now the white Rapportive appears over
the blue gmail send. I'm not sure how much of that you can manipulate, but
shifting the blue over to the left (kind of like what's done with reply) would
be preferable.

Also, on Reply, there's an alignment problem with the _Share Rapportive_ link
up top - it's slightly shifted to the right, so that it doesn't seem to align.

Lastly, I found a minor bug. Your _Share Rapportive_ button appears fine, but
I'm guessing you got rid of it (or Gmail automatically does) if the window is
minimized small enough. The problem is, that it doesn't re-appear, even if you
change screens. I haven't done any heavy testing on this, but the first two
brief tests seem to give these results.

Sorry if I'm wasting your time - hopefully this helps. Send me an email if
you're not sure what I mean and I'll give you some screenshots when I get
home.

Edit: Claiming makes sense. I forget I send emails from my Gmail as more than
one address. Though, can you use the emails to check via LinkedIn or
something, to see if the sent user email corresponds to the same account as
the original email, and if so, display the sender 1 up? Not sure how efficient
that is - just brainstorming solutions since I doubt the majority of people
will think to claim their emails.

~~~
rahulvohra
"Also, on Reply, there's an alignment problem with the Share Rapportive link
up top"

Can you please send me a screenshot of this? rahul@rapportive.com

"Though, can you use the emails to check via LinkedIn or something"

Yes, we can make very intelligent guesses on what your emails are, but we
haven't yet got round to doing it :)

ps. if you haven't seen it already, do checkout
<http://rapportive.com/feedback> — it's where a lot of brainstorming goes down

~~~
Shenglong
Sent. Good luck!

------
r4vik
Rapportive is so great, I want to give them some money.

------
orky56
Let's see if Rapportive can get all this type of info into Contacts. That's
the next place where this would make the most sense.

~~~
rahulvohra
Do you mean an UI level integration, or actually putting the data in contacts?

~~~
orky56
I would say the data in contacts. Imagine if Google Contacts was robust enough
with Rapportive technology to be the one place to >>view<< all relevant info
on a contact (email, FB, Twitter, etc.) rather than have to wait for context
(to read or write an email).

------
js4all
Interesting idea, but the following warning scares the hell out of me: "It can
access: Your data on mail.google.com".

~~~
rahulvohra
Privacy is something we thought long and hard about; we go to great lengths to
ensure we're doing the right thing.

Please do checkout <http://rapportive.com/privacy>

Does that help address what was scaring you?

~~~
js4all
In fact, it does greatly help. You are making a strong privacy statement. Just
to explain my initial concern, the warning implied that the extension can read
my private mails and that is what triggered my bad feelings.

BTW. It would be great, if Chrome extensions would allow to add a link to the
privacy statement which is then displayed in the context of the warning.

------
Greg12x
I personally don't like it, because it really does not give any information
about the sender. Just my opinion.

